# grey water empting tip



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

:wink: hi all when you go to drain off you can bet some one is there for the duration parked up on the grey drain off so you can walk round the van with the thetford get the hose out for fresh but the waste water you can't get near.and some Aires are awkward to get parked up and like st vallery-en-caux which has a cattle grid cage over thus damaging your m/h like i did . it's just a garden pond pump pipe from garden centres it comes in different sizes to fit your taps mine is 3m long £2 a m. hope this helps someone .jud :wink:


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Couldn't understand at first but I think I know where you are coming from, RVs have pumps already (macerator )

Loddy


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pipe*

Full credit to the Swift Group then as they supply a flexi pipe some of the vans. The flexi pipe also has an adaptor so it connects well to the motorhome.

Russell


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks jud,

Hymer also supply an extension pipe for the grey water, but there is another way if you can't get access or are too far away from the waste point to use this. 
Empty your toilet first and then use the Thetford holding tank as your receptacle to transfer Grey water to the drain. 
This is particularly relevant to some German M/H service points where the drain point is sometimes higher than your drain tap, ie Holiday Clean and Sani-Station.

Pete


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Old vacuum cleaner hoses will also do the job!!!

Dead cheap at the local tip sorry "re-cycling centre" as nobody wants them.

I cheated when I sold my Hymer & kept the drain hose tee hee, if you dont have one I would suggest its well worth getting something to do the job as not all grey water disposal points are of the "drive over" type,


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

If I can't get my bucket under the motorhome due to pitch / level .

I have a 18 inch long waste pipe I clip onto the waste drain and just fill the bucket with that .


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

peejay said:


> Thanks jud,
> 
> Hymer also supply an extension pipe for the grey water, but there is another way if you can't get access or are too far away from the waste point to use this.
> Empty your toilet first and then use the Thetford holding tank as your receptacle to transfer Grey water to the drain.
> ...


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

and if you get a straight connector for the pipe size your using and push this into the free end (that you would put down the drain when you have connected it to your van) you can then use this to join both ends together after coiling it up. keeps it neat and stops water dribbling out and smells

phill


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Pipe*



Rapide561 said:


> Full credit to the Swift Group then as they supply a flexi pipe some of the vans. The flexi pipe also has an adaptor so it connects well to the motorhome.
> 
> Russell


hi rapide561 you know what i mean i think loddy misunderstood me .jud


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

drcotts said:


> and if you get a straight connector for the pipe size your using and push this into the free end (that you would put down the drain when you have connected it to your van) you can then use this to join both ends together after coiling it up. keeps it neat and stops water dribbling out and smells
> 
> phill


hi" drcotts" that's a good tip as well it's like the lay flat water hose after use it drips water for ever i just put that in a container . jud


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

loddy said:


> Couldn't understand at first but I think I know where you are coming from, RVs have pumps already (macerator )
> 
> Loddy


hi loddy if you look at the picture of my drain tap on the left you will see a repair i did because some aires have grates stuck up and i damaged mine so now if the grate is high i use the pipe or awkward to get to hope this clears it up for you.jud


----------

